# Antone keep Wolves?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

As above.
Anyone in england keep wolves on the DWA? You hear about people keeping big cats but rarely woves... ?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I meant anyone


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Im not sure, I heard a neighbour screaming about some the other day but he's done it before so I didn't go...


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

a guy up the road from me has a 75% cross. (12.5 husky 12.5% german shepard)


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There are a few people that keep them but not many that I know of.


----------



## blondi (Aug 7, 2008)

I know of a private keeper who keeps European wolves on DWAL


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a private sanctuary in Reading, they keep about 5 if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i bloke in chesterfield area (luke) has a male wolf: victory:


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

i remember a while back some one made a thread talking and shoulding pics of there wolfs! ill try finding the thread for you

here it is http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/158819-my-3-wolves-2pups-young.html


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

The guy who created the post in from Canada. Or does someone else post later in the thread? to lazy to go through it.


----------



## paige (Jun 20, 2009)

wolfpack-management.com

This is Shaun Ellis hes from devon he has a pack of 17 wolves and also had a programe on tv about him living with his wolves.

dont know if it will be of any help but this guy is amazing.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there are deffinatly people keeping pure wolfs (and also a few hybrids around) theres a place you can actualy go and walk wolves called the wolf trust and im sure they would have them under dwa plus a few private keepers also have them.
stu


----------

